# Solved: Boot up alert - "System Battery Voltage is Low"



## alcosaint (Feb 2, 2006)

Got a PC in the office that on a daily basis, although not at every boot up, gives the following alert...

*System Battery Voltage is Low. Strike F1 to continue, F2 to Run the set up utility*

In the set up utiltity, Power Management option, the settings are as follows:

Suspend Mode F3
AC Power Recovery OFF
Low Power Mode DISABLED

Don't know if any of these setting are relevant, but I thought I'd include them anyway.

Can the system battery voltage issue be sorted through set up utility or is it a case of replacing a piece of hardwar e.g. system battery?

PC is a Dell 8300 series with Windows 2000Pro


----------



## itc-cvisser (Oct 24, 2006)

I wpould suggest opening your pc and locate the CMOS battery. i looks like a big clock battery on your motherboard. press down the battery with one of you fingers to ensure the battery is properly seated. obviously ensure that the pc is turned off before doing so. if this does not resolve you problem, i would suggest replacing the battery.


----------



## alcosaint (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks - I'll give it a try...


----------

